
I built 100 Projects in 100 Days – here is my overview - florinpop17
https://www.florin-pop.com/blog/built-100-projects-in-100-days
======
podnami
That’s quite impressive! I imagine creating daily projects also alleviates the
stage fright developers have for showing off personal projects.

